# Supprimer la musique de mon IPad



## karmouz (9 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je dispose d'un IPad et un IPhone; le tout synchronisé via ITunes sur IMac.
Je souhaiterais enlever toute la musique de mon IPad afin de libérer de la place et continuer à utiliser mon IPod pour l'écouter (donc garder ma biblio musicale intacte sur ITunes)

Comment puis-je procéder sans devoir enlever les albums de ITunes afin de synchroniser "à blanc" pour vider l'IPad

D'avance merci pour votre aide 


Karmouz


----------



## laurange (9 Mars 2011)

lut,
je pense qu'il suffit d'aller sur l'onglet Musique quand tu branches l'ipad et tu cliques dessus, et de décocher synchroniser toute la musique (ou un truc comme ça)


----------



## Larme (9 Mars 2011)

En fait, tu dois choisir QUE synchroniser avec ton iPad. Je suppose que par défaut tu fais en sorte que toute la musique de ton Mac/PC se synchronise avec ton iPad, non ?
Sur iTunes>NomdeToniPad>Musique>Synchroniser la Musique :
Coche Liste de Lecture, Artistes, albums et genre séléctionnés
Et Décoche Remplir automatiquement l'espace libre avec les morceaux


----------



## ced68 (9 Mars 2011)

laurange a dit:


> lut,
> je pense qu'il suffit d'aller sur l'onglet Musique quand tu branches l'ipad et tu cliques dessus, et de décocher synchroniser toute la musique (ou un truc comme ça)


C'est exactement ça !


----------



## akamatzuken (9 Mars 2011)

Et si tu veux concerver qu'une partie de ta biblioteque sur ton ipad , pour pouvoir quand même écouter de la musique de temps en temps tu peu appliquer des filtres de sychronisation séparés pour chaque ibudules.

En gros sychroniser totalement ton ipod avec ta biblioteque et ne synchroniser ton ipad que avec certain artistes/albums/titres.


----------



## polpaulin (21 Mai 2012)

Larme a dit:


> En fait, tu dois choisir QUE synchroniser avec ton iPad. Je suppose que par défaut tu fais en sorte que toute la musique de ton Mac/PC se synchronise avec ton iPad, non ?
> Sur iTunes>NomdeToniPad>Musique>Synchroniser la Musique :
> Coche Liste de Lecture, Artistes, albums et genre séléctionnés
> Et Décoche Remplir automatiquement l'espace libre avec les morceaux



il n'y a rien comme ça :  iTunes>NomdeToniPad>Musique> il n'y a nulle part _Synchroniser la Musique_
et aucune possibilite de decocher quoi que ce soit

pourtant dans options de l'ipad j'ai coche ne synchroniser que que les morceaux coches , mais tout est coche sans possibilite de decocher

si je met le controle manuel je dois tout decocher un par un sur plus de 3000 morceaux ! 

on dirait du microsoft a l'age de pierre

comment fait on ? 

merci


----------

